# 2011 EA888 Engine.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.aachen-colloquium.com/pdf/Vo ... s_Audi.pdf


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

people at audi/vw have a very short memory...
"As the pioneer and technology leader in TFSI" that's your own brand name for something others had done before. 
Kinda like when VW said they'd never do DI diesel engines and PD was the future :lol:

Only good bit in that is the part at the end about futures....
"twin charger concepts"

But Audi really need to work on the engine refinement - these TFSI engines sound really poor and the carbon issue is going to be a real problem for futures owners.
I did get excited when i saw R4, but the context wasn't what i was hoping!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I started a similar thread on this on WVVortex, same pdf in fact.
What I'd like to know is if this 1.8L EA888 Gen3 document applies to the 2.0L in the TT. Otherwise, we probably should assume that the TT is EA888 gen 2.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

"twin charger concept" is planned for the next Gen TT-S.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I went back and re-read. This paragraph tells us that they just started productin this summer on 1.8L and the first is for the A4.



> The third generation 1.8l EA888 engine
> As already described, in the summer of 2011 Audi put into production the third
> generation of its four-cylinder inline TFSI engine. The first of this new generation is
> the 1.8l EA888 TFSI in the new Audi A4. The 1.8l TFSI once again incorporates a
> ...


Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My understanding is the "not so" new 20T is only Gen 2.
The 1.8T is the only current Gen 3

Gen 3 for the 20T was previewed at Vienna and will first appear in the 2012 A3. its 220PS and 400Nm its also said to have fixed the issue of ever increasing weight and is only 145KG (-14KG from the Gen 2 and -12 from the Gen 1)

I believe the model code is MQB for the new platform.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've just looked up the engine codes for the TT and they ARE gen 2 only.

CESA ROW 211 HP 4300-6000 RPM
CETA NA 211 HP 4300-6000 RPM

Pls note we talking TT only with these codes (ive posted both regions), and these are the TT Transverse specific engines....

These are not the same as deployed in the MK6 Golf, they are CCZB.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The latest version of the 1.8TFSI has just been introduced in the face lifted A5. Direct + indirect fuel injection and more sophisticated cooling system are the highlights on top of my head. All for lower emissions.

The 1.8 in the TT is still the previous version.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

TT-driver said:


> The latest version of the 1.8TFSI has just been introduced in the face lifted A5. Direct + *indirect* fuel injection and more sophisticated cooling system are the highlights on top of my head. All for lower emissions.
> 
> The 1.8 in the TT is still the previous version.


I wonder is this something like Lexus do, wash the inlet valves with a little bit of fuel to keep them clean.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> the carbon issue is going to be a real problem for futures owners.
> I did get excited when i saw R4, but the context wasn't what i was hoping!


You find just as much carbon build up in the new Porsche DFI motors or even the BMW 35i engine.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> the carbon issue is going to be a real problem for futures owners.
> I did get excited when i saw R4, but the context wasn't what i was hoping!


You find just as much carbon build up in the new Porsche DFI motors or even the BMW 35i engine.


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

conneem said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > the carbon issue is going to be a real problem for futures owners.
> ...





conneem said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > the carbon issue is going to be a real problem for futures owners.
> ...


I heard you the first time  :lol:


----------

